# New P from AquaScape



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I love days when the fedex guy shows up before 10:30. 
He handed me this 








So I began to open
















Great packaging as usual








Acclimating








Here is my new gold spilo in it's Q tank.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

in all honesty im not big on spilos and such, but thats a nice lookin fish!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Never had the balls to get a fish mailed to me so I like checking out pics like this.
Sweet fish man.
Spilo's kick ass.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking spilo


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice gold, how big is it 3" or so?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

its around 5"


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I got a gold spilo from the same batch of them they had about a month ago. Mine looks just like that but only blood red eyes


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i am not usually a fan of reg spilos... but i like the looks of that one


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

great lookin spilo!

glad to see it made it through the trip and seems to be very healthy.

keep us posted!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

does as ship to your door or did you have to specialy order it to your door?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

AS shipped it out last night through fedex and showed up at my doorstep at about 9:30am.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully yours turns out to be like the one i ordered from them. I got him to eat outa my hand and he eats everything that i put in his tank within seconds. Hehe i think i got his brother


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

gold spilos are one of my favorite p's I want one !


----------



## egr72 (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone know how big spilo's get?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

8-9"


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful fish


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

so far its a great P. when I walk up the tank he swims forward to the fron of the tank. He ate yesterday I will feed him again tomorrow. I'm going to treat with prazipro in a week.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

treating a new fish with prazipro is always a good idea


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking spilo man congrats


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pedro certainly does a nice job with packaging! Nice fish as well.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Pedro takes good care in packing, yes indeed.

Nice looking fish.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

mailiong fish is a little scary but he appears to be packed in there nicely


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I was nervous the first time I ordered fish, but these guys know what they are doing. If the didn't they wouldn't make any money.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

spilos are great, but you need tgo have more than one together. spilo cohabs are great.(I have 4)


----------

